# Looking for a paduak replacement :(



## pashley (Mar 22, 2008)

I read today that paduak dust is very bad to breathe, and the wood turns brown after some time, especially in sunlight. That's bad news since I've been working with it - and incorporating into customer projects - for a year now.

However, I love the color and grain of paduak. So here's my question: what wood is similar in color and texture to paduak, yet not toxic and won't brown over time?


----------



## ChrisBabayco (Aug 25, 2007)

You might look at these forum topics:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/11866

or:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/11636

I have had good luck with bloodwood…


----------

